# NW Winter Links League Table



## Qwerty (Nov 14, 2015)

GregBWFC. 0 0 0 0 0
NWJocko. 0 0 0 0. 0
Junior. 0 0 0 0. 0
Qwerty. 0 0 0 0. 0
Liverbirdie. 0 0 0 0. 0
Bluewolf. 0 0 0 0. 0
Stu C. 0 0 0 0. 0
Huds. 0 0 0 0. 0
Odvan. 0 0 0 0. 0 
DaveMC. 0 0 0 0. 0
Louise. 0 0 0 0. 0
Karl. 0 0 0 0. 0
DaveL. 0 0 0 0. 0
Val. 0 0 0 0. 0
Duffers 0 0 0 0. 0
Vikingman 0 0 0 0.  0
The Snookster 0 0 0 0.  0
Jates12.      0 0 0 0. 0


I'm sorry I haven't pushed this on folks but here Goes.

Post your scores here (Stableford) and I'll update them at least once weekly.  Even scores from the last couple of weeks.

Slight rule change  -Minimum of 2 (league) players per Game/Open/meet   (was 4)

It may take off, it might not, but let's try and get some games in and give it a push. 
 If it looks like its worth doing I'll arrange a final day sometime in March, Nothing too Expensive, possibly Caldy on a Sunday :thup:




Rules & Info here- http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?79420-Gauging-Interest-NW-Winter-League

Also please post here any games you wish to arrange or potential opens you may be interested in.

Check here for Opens in Lancs - http://www.golfempire.co.uk/club/lancashire-clubs.htm

Dave

:thup:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 14, 2015)

Im in :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 14, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Im in :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Oh god, he must be in form again, Dave.

Birchy - 36,42,39,47


----------



## Birchy (Nov 14, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Oh god, he must be in form again, Dave.

Birchy - 36,42,39,47
		
Click to expand...

Form - Yes
Resistance to rain, wind - No


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 14, 2015)

Probably the closest to the top I'll get :rofl:

Be good to get a couple if games in over winter :thup:


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 14, 2015)

Great stuff!
Just need the rain to stop...... Although I have got a 2 yr guarantee on my new golf shoes


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 14, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Im in :thup:
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

Hopefully it'll stop raining sometime in between now and the end of March.

GregBWFC. 0 0 0 0 0
NWJocko. 0 0 0 0. 0
Junior. 0 0 0 0. 0
Qwerty. 0 0 0 0. 0
Liverbirdie. 0 0 0 0. 0
Bluewolf. 0 0 0 0. 0
Stu C. 0 0 0 0. 0
Huds. 0 0 0 0. 0
Odvan. 0 0 0 0. 0 
DaveMC. 0 0 0 0. 0
Louise. 0 0 0 0. 0
Karl. 0 0 0 0. 0
DaveL. 0 0 0 0. 0
Val. 0 0 0 0. 0
Duffers 0 0 0 0. 0
Vikingman 0 0 0 0. 0
The Snookster 0 0 0 0. 0
Jates12. 0 0 0 0. 0
Birchy.  0 0 0 0.  0


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 14, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Probably the closest to the top I'll get :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

We'll see..    What's -3 Gross off 5  =.. 44 pts 

I reckon the Mankini could be Coming out For Caldy :cheers:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 14, 2015)

Dave,

stick me down as I reckon I can get 4-5 scores in with you lot and I will defo come over for the final.

Everyone can now rest easy as last place is now firmly taken :smirk:


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 14, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Dave,

stick me down as I reckon I can get 4-5 scores in with you lot and I will defo come over for the final.

Everyone can now rest easy as last place is now firmly taken :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Good stuff Glyn, It'll be good to see you over for a game or 2 :thup:

GregBWFC. 0 0 0 0 0
NWJocko. 0 0 0 0. 0
Junior. 0 0 0 0. 0
Qwerty. 0 0 0 0. 0
Liverbirdie. 0 0 0 0. 0
Bluewolf. 0 0 0 0. 0
Stu C. 0 0 0 0. 0
Huds. 0 0 0 0. 0
Odvan. 0 0 0 0. 0 
DaveMC. 0 0 0 0. 0
Louise. 0 0 0 0. 0
Karl. 0 0 0 0. 0
DaveL. 0 0 0 0. 0
Val. 0 0 0 0. 0
Duffers 0 0 0 0. 0
Vikingman 0 0 0 0. 0
The Snookster 0 0 0 0. 0
Jates12. 0 0 0 0. 0
Birchy. 0 0 0 0. 0
Lincoln Quaker. 0 0 0 0. 0


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 15, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			We'll see..    What's -3 Gross off 5 :
		
Click to expand...

Unlikely ever to happen again is what it is!! :rofl:


----------



## Jates12 (Nov 15, 2015)

Qwerty, Ive unfortunatley been struck down by injury thats gonna keep me out until at least feb mate so if i could gracefully bow out that would be appreciated. Apologies lads!


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 15, 2015)

Jates12 said:



			Qwerty, Ive unfortunatley been struck down by injury thats gonna keep me out until at least feb mate so if i could gracefully bow out that would be appreciated. Apologies lads!
		
Click to expand...


No worries, I'll take your name off next time I edit it. 
Hope its nothing too nasty and you get sorted.
Im sure they'll be plenty of NW meets next season :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 15, 2015)

Played with Garyinderry, got 30 points in a 4 club challenge.

Surely that counts as 40 points, in this weather?


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 15, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Played with Garyinderry, got 30 points in a 4 club challenge.

Surely that counts as 40 points, in this weather?

Click to expand...

Wahey!! The First score is in.

LB LB top o' the league....  LB, Top o' the league 

That's a great score with just 4 clubs in this weather :thup:

Liverbirdie. 30 0 0 0.  30
GregBWFC. 0 0 0 0 0
NWJocko. 0 0 0 0. 0
Junior. 0 0 0 0. 0
Qwerty. 0 0 0 0. 0
Bluewolf. 0 0 0 0. 0
Stu C. 0 0 0 0. 0
Huds. 0 0 0 0. 0
Odvan. 0 0 0 0. 0 
DaveMC. 0 0 0 0. 0
Louise. 0 0 0 0. 0
Karl. 0 0 0 0. 0
DaveL. 0 0 0 0. 0
Val. 0 0 0 0. 0
Duffers 0 0 0 0. 0
Vikingman 0 0 0 0. 0
The Snookster 0 0 0 0. 0
Birchy. 0 0 0 0. 0


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 15, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Wahey!! The First score is in.

LB LB top o' the league....  LB, Top o' the league 

That's a great score with just 4 clubs in this weather :thup:

Liverbirdie. 30 0 0 0.  30
GregBWFC. 0 0 0 0 0
NWJocko. 0 0 0 0. 0
Junior. 0 0 0 0. 0
Qwerty. 0 0 0 0. 0
Bluewolf. 0 0 0 0. 0
Stu C. 0 0 0 0. 0
Huds. 0 0 0 0. 0
Odvan. 0 0 0 0. 0 
DaveMC. 0 0 0 0. 0
Louise. 0 0 0 0. 0
Karl. 0 0 0 0. 0
DaveL. 0 0 0 0. 0
Val. 0 0 0 0. 0
Duffers 0 0 0 0. 0
Vikingman 0 0 0 0. 0
The Snookster 0 0 0 0. 0
Birchy. 0 0 0 0. 0
		
Click to expand...

Nope in second already, lucky gaz had 31.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 15, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Nope in second already, lucky gaz had 31.

Click to expand...


I Don't know if he's seen the thread mate.  Looks like your leading the way, at least for tonight


----------



## Jates12 (Nov 16, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			No worries, I'll take your name off next time I edit it. 
Hope its nothing too nasty and you get sorted.
Im sure they'll be plenty of NW meets next season :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to major mate, Just shoulder problems that have plagued me through years of playing cricket!
Will be back with a vengeance come 2016!


----------



## Junior (Nov 16, 2015)

Jates12 said:



			Nothing to major mate, Just shoulder problems that have plagued me through years of playing cricket!
Will be back with a vengeance come 2016!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that!  Out of interest, did you play cricket for Sandbach????


----------



## Jates12 (Nov 16, 2015)

Junior said:



			Sorry to hear that!  Out of interest, did you play cricket for Sandbach????
		
Click to expand...

I dont, I play cricket for Elworth (Its just around the corner from sandbach CC) Do you play in the Cheshire League for someone?


----------



## Junior (Nov 16, 2015)

Jates12 said:



			I dont, I play cricket for Elworth (Its just around the corner from sandbach CC) Do you play in the Cheshire League for someone?
		
Click to expand...

Used to.....a long while ago now !!!  We used to play against Sandbach in the South Cheshire league before it all went to the pyramid system.    They always had this West Indian quick, he was as likely to hit you in the head as he was to hit the cut bit of the wicket


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 16, 2015)

Spaced out on this.  I thought it had to be played on links. 


Yeah put me down for for 32 off full handicap at the weekend just passed.  For some reason liverbirdie has posted his 7/8ths score that was used for the comp.  Not like him to miss a trick.  :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 16, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Spaced out on this.  I thought it had to be played on links. 


Yeah put me down for for 32 off full handicap at the weekend just passed.  For some reason liverbirdie has posted his 7/8ths score that was used for the comp.  Not like him to miss a trick.  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Too honest me lar.

Yep change me to 31 points dave (off full handicap).


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 17, 2015)

GaryinDerry. 32 0 0 0. 32
Liverbirdie. 31 0 0 0. 31
GregBWFC. 0 0 0 0 0
NWJocko. 0 0 0 0. 0
Junior. 0 0 0 0. 0
Qwerty. 0 0 0 0. 0
Bluewolf. 0 0 0 0. 0
Stu C. 0 0 0 0. 0
Huds. 0 0 0 0. 0
Odvan. 0 0 0 0. 0 
DaveMC. 0 0 0 0. 0
Louise. 0 0 0 0. 0
Karl. 0 0 0 0. 0
DaveL. 0 0 0 0. 0
Val. 0 0 0 0. 0
Duffers 0 0 0 0. 0
Vikingman 0 0 0 0. 0
The Snookster 0 0 0 0. 0
Birchy. 0 0 0 0. 0


----------



## Birchy (Nov 17, 2015)

I see the usual suspects are making it up as they go along


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 17, 2015)

Birchy said:



			I see the usual suspects are making it up as they go along 

Click to expand...

A bit harsh on Gaz that.

I think the're worried that the OOM trophies still havent gone outside of Lee park yet, Gaz.:whoo:


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 22, 2015)

The Bandit is back in business.... 

Cheers to Junior for hosting, SAOL was in incredible condition today. Weather was ideal aswell, very enjoyable game all round gents :thup:

Just what I needed tbh, been fed up with the rubbish weather! 

Birchy has the scores, the usual 2 NW suspects feature prominently


----------



## Junior (Nov 22, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			The Bandit is back in business.... 

Cheers to Junior for hosting, SAOL was in incredible condition today. Weather was ideal aswell, very enjoyable game all round gents :thup:

Just what I needed tbh, been fed up with the rubbish weather! 

Birchy has the scores, the usual 2 NW suspects feature prominently 

Click to expand...

I hope your Donkeys were not too tired after the journey home gents!!!!  Some very impressive golf!!!


----------



## Birchy (Nov 22, 2015)

Feels like we nicked one off summer today with the weather and the conditions at SAOL. Course is immaculate, you would have no clue its winter looking at the course! Cheers Andy for hosting, im sure i can struggle up there again if your looking for playing partners 

Seems like a good while since ive had a links fix too so today was thoroughly enjoyable.

Scores :-

Birchy 40
NWjocko 38
Qwerty 36
Junior 29 

Some cracking golf played by all at times :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks for the last minute call Andy &#128077; And thanks to LFC for winning last night Otherwise Stu might of made it this morning :lol:

SAOL was in great nick as usual :thup:

Updated table..  

We have a new leader  - Frozen Rope Birchy  :thup:

Birchy. 40 0 0 0.            40
NWJocko. 38 0 0 0.        38
Qwerty. 36 0 0 0.          36
GaryinDerry. 32 0 0 0.   32
Liverbirdie. 31 0 0 0.     31
Junior. 29 0 0 0.            29
GregBWFC. 0 0 0 0.       0
Bluewolf. 0 0 0 0.           0
Stu C. 0 0 0 0.               0
Huds. 0 0 0 0.                0
Odvan. 0 0 0 0.              0 
Lincoln Quaker 0 0 0 0. 0
DaveMC. 0 0 0 0.           0
Louise. 0 0 0 0.              0
Karl. 0 0 0 0.                 0
DaveL. 0 0 0 0.              0
Val. 0 0 0 0.                   0
Duffers 0 0 0 0.              0
Vikingman 0 0 0 0.         0
The Snookster 0 0 0 0.   0


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 22, 2015)

Just a heads up, I can't make it myself but Theres an open on at Carden park on Saturday 6th December :thup:

http://www.golfempire.co.uk/entryforms2/Carden-Individual-Open2a.htm


----------



## Birchy (Nov 22, 2015)

I fancy another trip over to Caldy at some point, been a while :fore:


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 22, 2015)

Birchy said:



			I fancy another trip over to Caldy at some point, been a while :fore:
		
Click to expand...


Sounds good to me mate.  I was thinking about doing a final day there in March but I'll have a ride over there before then if Theres interest :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 22, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Sounds good to me mate.  I was thinking about doing a final day there in March but I'll have a ride over there before then if Theres interest :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well if thats being looked at for March maybe we could look at somewhere else? Good to get a few different ones in 

Conwy? Fleetwood? Prestatyn? Leasowe? Maybe a little mini meet day out.


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 22, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Well if thats being looked at for March maybe we could look at somewhere else? Good to get a few different ones in 

Conwy? Fleetwood? Prestatyn? Leasowe? Maybe a little mini meet day out.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me, I'd be interested especially if its a course I've not played before :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 22, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Just a heads up, I can't make it myself but Theres an open on at Carden park on Saturday 6th December :thup:

http://www.golfempire.co.uk/entryforms2/Carden-Individual-Open2a.htm

Click to expand...

Be careful there, some golfers leave balls in bunkers, so quite easy to play the wrong ball, isn't it Glyn?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 22, 2015)

Leasowe is normally nice and cheap.

Not brilliant, but can be a stern test.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 22, 2015)

Prices for options looked at so far :-

Leasowe Â£20 (Sundays)
Conwy Â£33 (Sundays)
Prestatyn Â£28 (Sundays)
Fleetwood Â£20 

Any other suggestions welcome, looking at diff from the normal links we play regularly etc :thup:


----------



## Odvan (Nov 22, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Prices for options looked at so far :-

Leasowe Â£20 (Sundays)
Conwy Â£33 (Sundays)
Prestatyn Â£28 (Sundays)
Fleetwood Â£20 

Any other suggestions welcome, looking at diff from the normal links we play regularly etc :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Jesus. Calm down lad


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 22, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Jesus. Calm down lad 

Click to expand...

I know, disappears for 3 months, then comes back with 40 points and you can't shut him up now.


----------



## Birchy (Nov 22, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I know, disappears for 3 months, then comes back with 40 points and you can't shut him up now.
		
Click to expand...

Leave it out Lar 

Need to keep playing before i forget what to do again :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 23, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Prices for options looked at so far :-

Leasowe Â£20 (Sundays)
Conwy Â£33 (Sundays)
Prestatyn Â£28 (Sundays)
Fleetwood Â£20 

Any other suggestions welcome, looking at diff from the normal links we play regularly etc :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ive heard Fleetwood is a cracker 

I don't mind there or Leasowe.  The other 2 are a bit far from the Lancashire Heartlands to do in a day.
No worries if others fancy it though, be good to get some scores on the board.

Any action at Lee Park over the weekend??

Might have a look at Hesketh at some point, Played it a few winters ago and it was pretty dry, full course etc.
Also Ormskirk is on a full course :thup:


----------



## thepodgster (Nov 23, 2015)

Is this still open for people to join?


----------



## Junior (Nov 23, 2015)

thepodgster said:



			Is this still open for people to join?
		
Click to expand...

Qwerty is the man with the plan but I'm sure it's a case of the more the merrier !   It's just for be craic as they say !!!!


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 23, 2015)

thepodgster said:



			Is this still open for people to join?
		
Click to expand...

Definitely mate, I'll put you down on the list when the next scores come in.
Be good to catch up for a game soon :thup:


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 23, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Any action at Lee Park over the weekend??
		
Click to expand...

Yeah me and Pedro played in the winter league again.  The drunken Liverpool fan didn't fare too well with a wedge in his hand. 

I managed 36 and he had 29.   the golf wasn't pretty overall.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 23, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Yeah me and Pedro played in the winter league again.  The drunken Liverpool fan didn't fare too well with a wedge in his hand. 

I managed 36 and he had 29.   the golf wasn't pretty overall.
		
Click to expand...

:thup::thup:


GaryinDerry. 32 36 0 0. 68
Liverbirdie. 31 29 0 0.  60
Birchy. 40 0 0 0. 40
NWJocko. 38 0 0 0. 38
Qwerty. 36 0 0 0. 36
Junior. 29 0 0 0. 29
GregBWFC. 0 0 0 0. 0
Bluewolf. 0 0 0 0. 0
Stu C. 0 0 0 0. 0
Huds. 0 0 0 0. 0
Odvan. 0 0 0 0. 0 
Lincoln Quaker 0 0 0 0. 0
DaveMC. 0 0 0 0. 0
Louise. 0 0 0 0. 0
Karl. 0 0 0 0. 0
DaveL. 0 0 0 0. 0
Val. 0 0 0 0. 0
Duffers 0 0 0 0. 0
Vikingman 0 0 0 0. 0
The Snookster 0 0 0 0. 0
ThePodgster. 0 0 0 0.  0


----------



## Birchy (Nov 23, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Ive heard Fleetwood is a cracker 

I don't mind there or Leasowe.  The other 2 are a bit far from the Lancashire Heartlands to do in a day.
No worries if others fancy it though, be good to get some scores on the board.

Any action at Lee Park over the weekend??

Might have a look at Hesketh at some point, Played it a few winters ago and it was pretty dry, full course etc.
Also Ormskirk is on a full course :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Shall we kick off with a crack at Leasowe then? Never played it so worth a knock for Â£20.

We could do it as a pre xmas get together? :fore:


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 23, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Shall we kick off with a crack at Leasowe then? Never played it so worth a knock for Â£20.

We could do it as a pre xmas get together? :fore:
		
Click to expand...

I'm up for that mate & free most Weekends :fore:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 23, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Yeah me and Pedro played in the winter league again.  The drunken Liverpool fan didn't fare too well with a wedge in his hand. 

I managed 36 and he had 29.   the golf wasn't pretty overall.
		
Click to expand...

Dancing the night away till 1 in the morning is not the ideal pre-cursor for 45 year olds, though.

At least I didn't re-decorate any roundabouts though.


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 24, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Shall we kick off with a crack at Leasowe then? Never played it so worth a knock for Â£20.

We could do it as a pre xmas get together? :fore:
		
Click to expand...

If I can make the date I'd definitely be up for Leasowe as never played it :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 24, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Dancing the night away till 1 in the morning is not the ideal pre-cursor for 45 year olds, though.
		
Click to expand...

Come on now mate, You need to stop larking about at those arcades in New Brighton.


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 24, 2015)

Committed to a Winter League at our place so can't let partner down.

Have had eyes on Leasowe for a while.

If I can make any dates am always interested and will do my best to get enough games in to qualify for the wooden spoon.


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 24, 2015)

I fancy Leasowe. Never played it. Saturday's are best for me, but Sunday's are doable with a week or 2's notice!

We thinking 5,6,12 or 13th December?
Can give them a call if people want. Let me know your preferred date....


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 24, 2015)

Ill have a go at this aswell, be good to get some points on the board


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Shall we kick off with a crack at Leasowe then? Never played it so worth a knock for Â£20.

We could do it as a pre xmas get together? :fore:
		
Click to expand...


Is this is a thing fellas? There seems plenty of interest. 

Cheers


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 27, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Is this is a thing fellas? There seems plenty of interest. 

Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Subject to weather.......I fancy a day out somewhere next Saturday (5th Dec). I've got our presentation evening that night, so a tee time around 12.00 (or earlier) would be good, if that works for anyone.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 27, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Subject to weather.......I fancy a day out somewhere next Saturday (5th Dec). I've got our presentation evening that night, so a tee time around 12.00 (or earlier) would be good, if that works for anyone.
		
Click to expand...

Not for me Ped'. I'm playing an Open at one of the Fylde coasts Finest links 

Anyone know where I can get a cheap Titleist Canoe?


----------



## Birchy (Nov 27, 2015)

I was thinking summat like Sunday 20th Dec.

NW Xmas do :thup: :whoo:


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 27, 2015)

Pete I'll have a go anywhere on the 5th, an birchy that sounds a cracker,  pardon the pun.

Get your heads together and sort out a meet, yous have a reputation to uphold!

Ive already spoke to stu, duffers, danny and podge, all showing an interest as well as those who have posted on here


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 27, 2015)

Birchy said:



			I was thinking summat like Sunday 20th Dec.

NW Xmas do :thup: :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good to me mate!

Are we Dressing Up??


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 27, 2015)

20th 's probably the one day I might be able to swing it


----------



## Birchy (Nov 27, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Sounds good to me mate!

Are we Dressing Up?? 






Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan :whoo:


----------



## Birchy (Nov 27, 2015)

Right then running list :-

Sunday 20th December

Birchy
Qwerty
Davemc1


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 27, 2015)

Birchy said:



			Right then running list :-

Sunday 20th December

Birchy
Qwerty
Davemc1
		
Click to expand...

My birthday that day so I might struggle to make it sadly.....


----------



## Odvan (Nov 27, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			My birthday that day so I might struggle to make it sadly.....
		
Click to expand...

Bet ya missus loves that. My other halves birthday is the 18th so it's a great excuse to get her absolutely nothing


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 28, 2015)

Clearance granted by fun patrol...

Sunday 20th December

Birchy
Qwerty
Davemc1
Huds1475


----------



## Junior (Nov 28, 2015)

Sunday 20th December

Birchy
Qwerty
Davemc1
Huds1475
Junior


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 28, 2015)

Yip.

Have you checked that we get on of a Sunday?


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 28, 2015)

Sunday 20th December

Birchy
Qwerty
Davemc1
Huds1475
Junior
Karl102


----------



## davemc1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Duffers is in as well.


----------



## huds1475 (Nov 28, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Duffers is in as well.
		
Click to expand...

Someone better score for him this time!


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 29, 2015)

I'm in for this gents, Spoke with Duffers today and he's made up this is a goer, he said he can afford the kids Christmas presents  with the winnings fro the day


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 29, 2015)

Any scores from this weekend folks ?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 29, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Any scores from this weekend folks ?
		
Click to expand...

37 points with scouser,Nic and garyderry yesterday. #are gimmees allowed?oo:


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 30, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			37 points with scouser,Nic and garyderry yesterday. #are gimmees allowed?oo:
		
Click to expand...

Gimmes are fine mate :thup: What did Gaz score?

You was brave going out in that yesterday. Hows Lee Park Doing with all this rain?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 30, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Gimmes are fine mate :thup: What did Gaz score?

You was brave going out in that yesterday. Hows Lee Park Doing with all this rain?
		
Click to expand...

He only played 8 holes mate, as his missus had the trousers on that day, but t'others were there for the full knock.

Its taken the rain ok, and the greens are very good this winter.

I have a few vouchers for free rounds - if there was enough interest from the NW lads, we could have a meet for about 8-12 of us in December *on a Saturday* and have a night out afterwards in Liverpool. Free golf would make up for a hotel room, and I could put a few up. If they give the others a few bob, I reckon the hotel room would work out at about Â£25 each.

If not much interest,may leave it till February.


----------



## gregbwfc (Nov 30, 2015)

Dave, got the (tentative) green light from consultant to have a go at playing.
Will probably leave it till new year but if anything gets sorted out and I feek ok, I'll jump on. :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 30, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I have a few vouchers for free rounds - if there was enough interest from the NW lads, we could have a meet for about 8-12 of us in December *on a Saturday* and have a night out afterwards in Liverpool. Free golf would make up for a hotel room, and I could put a few up. If they give the others a few bob, I reckon the hotel room would work out at about Â£25 each.

If not much interest,may leave it till February.
		
Click to expand...

I'm up for that mate. None of the OAP bars though:thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 30, 2015)

gregbwfc said:



			Dave, got the (tentative) green light from consultant to have a go at playing.
Will probably leave it till new year but if anything gets sorted out and I feek ok, I'll jump on. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear your on the mend Andy but don't rush it if your not sure,It's just not worth it mate especially this time of the year :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 30, 2015)

Liverbirdie . 31 29 37 0.  97
GaryinDerry. 32 36 0 0. 68
Birchy. 40 0 0 0. 40
NWJocko. 38 0 0 0. 38
Qwerty. 36 0 0 0. 36
Junior. 29 0 0 0. 29
GregBWFC. 0 0 0 0. 0
Bluewolf. 0 0 0 0. 0
Stu C. 0 0 0 0. 0
Huds. 0 0 0 0. 0
Odvan. 0 0 0 0. 0 
Lincoln Quaker 0 0 0 0. 0
DaveMC. 0 0 0 0. 0
Louise. 0 0 0 0. 0
Karl. 0 0 0 0. 0
DaveL. 0 0 0 0. 0
Val. 0 0 0 0. 0
Duffers 0 0 0 0. 0
Vikingman 0 0 0 0. 0
The Snookster 0 0 0 0. 0
ThePodgster. 0 0 0 0. 0


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 30, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			I'm up for that mate. None of the OAP bars though:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Get a few more Dave, and we could have a mice little xmas meet.

If we can get 8 minimum, we'll go with it. Maybe time for a separate thread.


----------



## NWJocko (Nov 30, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Get a few more Dave, and we could have a mice little xmas meet.

If we can get 8 minimum, we'll go with it. Maybe time for a separate thread.
		
Click to expand...

My Saturday's are all booked up in December sadly. If it's in the new year if be right up for this


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 30, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			If we can get 8 minimum, we'll go with it. Maybe time for a separate thread.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good mate. I've never been out in Liverpool.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 30, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Sounds good mate. I've never been out in Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

You'll love it mate, and there's no pesky roundabouts in the centre.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 1, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Sounds good mate. I've never been out in Liverpool.
		
Click to expand...

Imagine a night out in Manchester, minus the style, class and good looking people..........


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 1, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			I have a few vouchers for free rounds - if there was enough interest from the NW lads, we could have a meet for about 8-12 of us in December *on a Saturday* and have a night out afterwards in Liverpool. Free golf would make up for a hotel room, and I could put a few up. If they give the others a few bob, I reckon the hotel room would work out at about Â£25 each.

If not much interest,may leave it till February.
		
Click to expand...

I might be up for this, depending on the date obviously..


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 1, 2015)

bluewolf said:



			Imagine a night out in Manchester, minus the style, class and good looking people..........
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like my Kinda Place!   Is the Grafton still Going??


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 1, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Sounds like my Kinda Place!   Is the Grafton still Going?? 

Click to expand...

Ah, happy days - think its shut now. Grab a granny on a Friday, Grab a great-granny after 1.30.It's a bit samey to just do a game of golf, so I'm thinking a bit more than that, for a change, and a good laugh.I'm thinking - disco lights, golf, pizza, footgolf, live music, darts, real ale, pool, full English, table tennis and into town for a rattling good booze up.Keep your eye out for a thread titled "Liverbirdie's sporting pentathlon", its a sort of sportsstars, but without the muzzies and short cycling shorts, all to be played on one day, in a team format all in the Valderama-like setting of Lee park, the 9hole/foot golf place next door, and my house.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 1, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ah, happy days - think its shut now. Grab a granny on a Friday, Grab a great-granny after 1.30.It's a bit samey to just do a game of golf, so I'm thinking a bit more than that, for a change, and a good laugh.I'm thinking - disco lights, golf, pizza, footgolf, live music, darts, real ale, pool, full English, table tennis and into town for a rattling good booze up.Keep your eye out for a thread titled "Liverbirdie's sporting pentathlon", its a sort of sportsstars, but without the muzzies and short cycling shorts, all to be played on one day, in a team format all in the Valderama-like setting of Lee park, the 9hole/foot golf place next door, and my house.
		
Click to expand...

Bagsy being Brian Jacks!
Keegans Rubbish, he can't even ride a bike without falling off :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 1, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Bagsy being Brian Jacks!
Keegans Rubbish, he can't even ride a bike without falling off :thup:
		
Click to expand...

OK, I'm John Conteh then.:whoo:

We'll have 4-5 fighting over Duncan Goodhew........


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 7, 2015)

Stick me down for 40 points this week.  Hangover head from presentation night didn't seem to stunt my recovery from the wrong fairways.  Beat pete 4 and 3 !   not sure of his points total.  He can confirm that.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 7, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Stick me down for 40 points this week. Hangover head from presentation night didn't seem to stunt my recovery from the wrong fairways. Beat pete 4 and 3 ! not sure of his points total. He can confirm that.
		
Click to expand...

34 points for me, but there was only two of us - does that count. didnt know if there had to be 3.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 7, 2015)

any news on times and numbers for leasowe fellas? 

Not seen a course in a couple of months so looking forward to this


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 8, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			any news on times and numbers for leasowe fellas? 

Not seen a course in a couple of months so looking forward to this
		
Click to expand...

Not seen owt Davie. 

I have my passed stamped so will be playing somewhere come what may.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 8, 2015)

**Current table**

Liverbirdie . 31 29 37 34.131

GaryinDerry. 32 36 40 0. 108
Birchy. 40 0 0 0. 40
NWJocko. 38 0 0 0. 38
Qwerty. 36 0 0 0. 36
Junior. 29 0 0 0. 29
GregBWFC. 0 0 0 0. 0
Bluewolf. 0 0 0 0. 0
Stu C. 0 0 0 0. 0
Huds. 0 0 0 0. 0
Odvan. 0 0 0 0. 0 
Lincoln Quaker 0 0 0 0. 0
DaveMC. 0 0 0 0. 0
Louise. 0 0 0 0. 0
Karl. 0 0 0 0. 0
DaveL. 0 0 0 0. 0
Val. 0 0 0 0. 0
Duffers 0 0 0 0. 0
Vikingman 0 0 0 0. 0
The Snookster 0 0 0 0. 0
ThePodgster. 0 0 0 0. 0


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 8, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			**Current table**

Liverbirdie . 31 29 37 34.131

GaryinDerry. 32 36 40 0. 108
Birchy. 40 0 0 0. 40
NWJocko. 38 0 0 0. 38
Qwerty. 36 0 0 0. 36
Junior. 29 0 0 0. 29
GregBWFC. 0 0 0 0. 0
Bluewolf. 0 0 0 0. 0
Stu C. 0 0 0 0. 0
Huds. 0 0 0 0. 0
Odvan. 0 0 0 0. 0 
Lincoln Quaker 0 0 0 0. 0
DaveMC. 0 0 0 0. 0
Louise. 0 0 0 0. 0
Karl. 0 0 0 0. 0
DaveL. 0 0 0 0. 0
Val. 0 0 0 0. 0
Duffers 0 0 0 0. 0
Vikingman 0 0 0 0. 0
The Snookster 0 0 0 0. 0
ThePodgster. 0 0 0 0. 0
		
Click to expand...

Wahey, top of the league.:whoo:

Will finish eigth though.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 8, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			Wahey, top of the league.:whoo:

Will finish eigth though.

Click to expand...

Just make sure your spikes are clean on your golf shoes


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 18, 2015)

Can I play all my rounds for this at SAOL 

43 points for me today :rofl:


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 18, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Can I play all my rounds for this at SAOL 

43 points for me today :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

'Kinell. 

Let me guess....

"Rubbish off the tee, can't pitch, can't putt. Much to my surprise I was level gross when I got to the clubhouse"


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 18, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			'Kinell. 

Let me guess....

"Rubbish off the tee, can't pitch, can't putt. Much to my surprise I was level gross when I got to the clubhouse"
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha.

Not at all. Never been in more control on a course than today, hit 16 GIR... Hitting irons pin high most of the time in the wind.

Could easily have been about 5/6 under today, loads of tap in pars but 2 under 70 not to be sniffed at 

I'm still in shock :rofl:


----------



## Junior (Dec 18, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			'Kinell. 

Let me guess....

"Rubbish off the tee, can't pitch, can't putt. Much to my surprise I was level gross when I got to the clubhouse"
		
Click to expand...

how did u guess ????? :rofl:

31 pts for me, but that's just doing it in my head going through the card on't net.  LB can confirm


----------



## louise_a (Dec 18, 2015)

31 for me today at SAOL


----------



## Odvan (Dec 18, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Ha ha.

Not at all. Never been in more control on a course than today, hit 16 GIR... Hitting irons pin high most of the time in the wind.

Could easily have been about 5/6 under today, loads of tap in pars but 2 under 70 not to be sniffed at 

I'm still in shock :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Ever thought about changing your home club?!?!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 19, 2015)

Junior said:



			how did u guess ????? :rofl:

31 pts for me, but that's just doing it in my head going through the card on't net.  LB can confirm
		
Click to expand...




louise_a said:



			31 for me today at SAOL
		
Click to expand...

What did you to get on the last? I hadn't marked them down.

They felt like sixes, but couldn't be sure.

I've got Jocko down for 43 points, me for 37, 28 Junior and 26 Louise (but not including the 18th).

Louise - is yours marked against par or SSS......over to you Dave.:whoo:

Russian stableford was 93 for me and Jocko - highest I've played so far.


----------



## louise_a (Dec 19, 2015)

I parred the last so that was 3 points, plus 2 extra for the adjustment.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 19, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Ha ha.

Not at all. Never been in more control on a course than today, hit 16 GIR... Hitting irons pin high most of the time in the wind.

Could easily have been about 5/6 under today, loads of tap in pars but 2 under 70 not to be sniffed at 

I'm still in shock :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Super impressive pal. :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 19, 2015)

Well played Iain, that's some Shooting mate  :cheers:

**Current table**


Liverbirdie . 31 37 37 34.139

GaryinDerry. 32 36 40 0. 108
NWJocko. 38 430 0. 81
Junior. 29 28 0 0. 47
Birchy. 40 0 0 0. 40
Qwerty. 36 0 0 0. 36
Louise 31 0 0 0.  31
GregBWFC. 0 0 0 0. 0
Bluewolf. 0 0 0 0. 0
Stu C. 0 0 0 0. 0
Huds. 0 0 0 0. 0
Odvan. 0 0 0 0. 0 
Lincoln Quaker 0 0 0 0. 0
DaveMC. 0 0 0 0. 0
Karl. 0 0 0 0. 0
DaveL. 0 0 0 0. 0
Val. 0 0 0 0. 0
Duffers 0 0 0 0. 0
Vikingman 0 0 0 0. 0
The Snookster 0 0 0 0. 0
ThePodgster. 0 0 0 0. 0


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 20, 2015)

37 for me at Leasowe today....


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 20, 2015)

Sorted.

!! Current Table !!

That 151 in the bank from LB is looking pretty impressive now
:thup:


Liverbirdie . 36 37 37 41. 151

GaryinDerry. 32 36 40 33. 141
NWJocko. 38 43 0 0. 81
Birchy. 40 40 0 0. 80
Qwerty 36 39 0 0. 75
Louise. 31 34 0 0. 65
Junior. 29 28 0 0. 47
Karl. 37 0 0 0 0. 37
Lincoln Quaker 34 0 0 0. 34
Odvan 29 0 0 0. 29
DaveMC 28 0 0 0. 28
Duffers 27 0 0 0. 27
Huds 20 0 0 0. 20
GregBWFC. 0 0 0 0. 0
Bluewolf. 0 0 0 0. 0
Stu C. 0 0 0 0. 0
DaveL. 0 0 0 0. 0
Val. 0 0 0 0. 0
Vikingman 0 0 0 0. 0
The Snookster 0 0 0 0. 0
ThePodgster. 0 0 0 0. 0


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 28, 2015)

41 points each for me and gaz today, Dave.:thup:

Puts gaz a little closer, now on 150 I think for him, if he knocks of his previous worse score. All close at the top.

Lee park dominating again, I see.

#breederofchampions


----------



## Junior (Dec 28, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			41 points each for me and gaz today, Dave.:thup:

Puts gaz a little closer, now on 150 I think for him, if he knocks of his previous worse score. All close at the top.

Lee park dominating again, I see.

#breederofchampions
		
Click to expand...

Good skills fellas. You two ate playing more golf than Louise      LP did well to hold off the rain.....check out the driveway to LGC.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 28, 2015)

Junior said:



			Good skills fellas. You two ate playing more golf than Louise      LP did well to hold off the rain.....check out the driveway to LGC.   







Click to expand...

Wow, didnt know we had got it so bad around here.

Is some of that the course as well, looks like round by the 18th and 16th also.

It'll be extra leafy come summer.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 28, 2015)

I saw the video on twitter of Lymm, unbelievable the amount of flooding. Hopefully its not done too much damage etc.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 28, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			41 points each for me and gaz today, Dave.:thup:


#easyconditionsclearly
		
Click to expand...

Peter,

What length is the course at Royal Lee Park over winter. 2500 yards? 

Or are you and gaz playing footgolf and putting your scores in from that


----------



## Liverbirdie (Dec 28, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Peter,

What length is the course at Royal Lee Park over winter. 2500 yards? 

Or are you and gaz playing footgolf and putting your scores in from that 

Click to expand...

One par 5 is like a long par 4, the 18th is now drivable, unless your a big girl like Gaz, who wanted us both to lay up, instead of going for it. He got a 5 BTW. Apart from that a normal slightly shortened winter course.:ears:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 28, 2015)

Liverbirdie said:



			One par 5 is like a long par 4, the 18th is now drivable, unless your a big girl like Gaz, who wanted us both to lay up, instead of going for it. He got a 5 BTW. Apart from that a normal slightly shortened winter course.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

So 2500 yards wasn't a bad guess :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 28, 2015)

##LATEST TABLE##

Liverbirdie . 41 37 37 41. 156

GaryinDerry. 41 36 40 33. 150
NWJocko. 38 43 0 0. 81
Birchy. 40 40 0 0. 80
Qwerty 36 39 0 0. 75
Louise. 31 34 0 0. 65
Junior. 29 28 0 0. 47
Karl. 37 0 0 0 0. 37
Lincoln Quaker 34 0 0 0. 34
Odvan 29 0 0 0. 29
DaveMC 28 0 0 0. 28
Duffers 27 0 0 0. 27
Huds 20 0 0 0. 20
GregBWFC. 0 0 0 0. 0
Bluewolf. 0 0 0 0. 0
Stu C. 0 0 0 0. 0
DaveL. 0 0 0 0. 0
Val. 0 0 0 0. 0
Vikingman 0 0 0 0. 0
The Snookster 0 0 0 0. 0
ThePodgster. 0 0 0 0. 0

Looks like we need to reel these LeeParkers in! :fore:


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 28, 2015)

Junior said:



			Good skills fellas. You two ate playing more golf than Louise      LP did well to hold off the rain.....check out the driveway to LGC.   







Click to expand...

Wow that's bad mate!  
I honestly thought it was a joke at first with it looking so green, It doesn't look like winter.
I thought it was somewhere like Vietnam Nam!&#128083;&#128083;&#128516;


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 28, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Looks like we need to reel these LeeParkers in! [/FONT]:fore:



Click to expand...

Or all play @ Lee Park, secret pairs only...


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 28, 2015)

We are at a distinct advantage considering we have an opportunity to play most weeks. 


I'd be happy for it to be 'any full round score' as the league is looking a little light.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 28, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			We are at a distinct advantage considering we have an opportunity to play most weeks. 


I'd be happy for it to be 'any full round score' as the league is looking a little light.
		
Click to expand...

Still need to put the points on the board though.

On last week's evidence I'd need to play 36 holes to keep up !!!


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 28, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			I'd be happy for it to be 'any full round score' as the league is looking a little light.
		
Click to expand...

Tbh Gaz, I did the 2 minimum (originally 4) Just to encourage meets over the winter.
Also if it was single scores from the outset I was worried in case Half the Forum Signed up and I had a nightmare updating the scores.

Ive no problem with single scores now the league is in place but I'd feel like it'd be defeating the original Aim and I'm sure the scores will start coming in now Christmas is out of the way :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 28, 2015)

I think only rounds played at SAOL should count


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 28, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Tbh Gaz, I did the 2 minimum (originally 4) Just to encourage meets over the winter.
Also if it was single scores from the outset I was worried in case Half the Forum Signed up and I had a nightmare updating the scores.

Ive no problem with single scores now the league is in place but I'd feel like it'd be defeating the original Aim and I'm sure the scores will start coming in now Christmas is out of the way :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Appreciate you doing this Dave as its a bit of fun.   hope this gets a few more cards in.


----------



## Junior (Dec 28, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Appreciate you doing this Dave as its a bit of fun.   hope this gets a few more cards in.  

Click to expand...

Im sure people will get 4 rounds in.  Keeps the interest going over Winter!!


----------



## Junior (Dec 28, 2015)

Birchy said:



			I saw the video on twitter of Lymm, unbelievable the amount of flooding. Hopefully its not done too much damage etc.
		
Click to expand...

It'll be ok.  It's the holes on the bottom that will take longer to recover.  The heathland holes should be ok now.....just no one can get to them!!!


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 28, 2015)

I'll get some rounds played soon enough. Not really picked up the clubs since mid October. Not had the time or the weathers been *****. Gonna be a few weeks before I get the chance again, maybe February!!! Oh well, it's not like I can get any worse is it???


----------



## Birchy (Dec 30, 2015)

38 at Huyton & Prescot today for me.

34 points for Odvan

Not sure what Stu and Duffers scored, think Stu had 25. Dave mc had 22.


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 30, 2015)

Birchy said:



			38 at Huyton & Prescot today for me.

34 points for Odvan

Not sure what Stu and Duffers scored, think Stu had 25. Dave mc had 22.
		
Click to expand...

Some scoring in this weather mate, well played :cheers:

Hope the rain stayed away for you?

At last someone might be able to challenge Pedro and Gary's weekly scores


----------



## Junior (Dec 30, 2015)

A massive 30 pts at Formby Hall for me.  I reckon I had 6 X 3 putts and missed a further 2 from a couple of feet.  34 was winning when I left too.  There was almost a helicopter incident, but we were playing with someone we didn't know so I restrained myself   

I reckon Css will be 20 pts though so stick me down for 46 :rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Dec 30, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Some scoring in this weather mate, well played :cheers:

Hope the rain stayed away for you?

At last someone might be able to challenge Pedro and Gary's weekly scores 

Click to expand...

We got absolutely drenched down the first and second but after that it was fine.

Very windy though and the ball wasnt travelling too far, course played very long.

Didnt really feel like i played that well to be fair, only hit about 4 GIR. Chipping and putting was solid though.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 30, 2015)

42 points for me @ Formby Hall, if you look at my card in a mirror! Joint 12th when leaving and bound to have held on :mmm:

Andy played very well in tough conditions, and did very well not to windmill his putter in the general direction of Skem. Should be worth another couple of points for restraint!

Nearest the pn today felt nearly as pointless as @ Souherness.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 30, 2015)

I'll update tomorrow. I can't find my Abacus tonight :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 31, 2015)

As birchy said, I banked a whopping 22pts. This included 5 blobs and 8pts at the turn. Picked up a little until the 13th where I devolped a new shot, the miss, followed by a top that went all of 1/2 inch. Bad times. 

Great to catch up again, even managed a few social pints. 

However stuey now has my clubs and is probably gonna keep them hostage till I do some work in his. It mightn't be a bad thing in hind sight...


----------



## Odvan (Dec 31, 2015)

Out again today at Stand which I have to say, was in superb nick considering all the rain, fairways were fantastic and greens ran very well too in the main - and that's with another overnight deluge that ran on into the morning.

Anyway, was out with this little bloke called Scott. Some say he has 4 mules to carry his water for him and some say that he has a massive collection of sombrero's. 

So despite scoring 38 points, that pain in the arse scored a super 41 :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 31, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			However stuey now has my clubs and is probably gonna keep them hostage till I do some work in his. It mightn't be a bad thing in hind sight...
		
Click to expand...

so it's not just my Mizzy irons he's holding on to then??


----------



## NWJocko (Dec 31, 2015)

Jeez Birchy's on a mission just now! Well played again, good scoring from you aswell Matt.

Played SAOL with Junior, Karl and Huds today, didn't finish due to the horrific rain but after 16 holes I think Karl and Junior both had about 37 points?

I was on 33 and Huds would have had a cricket score if he'd putted out!!

Great game actually, good golf all round.


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 31, 2015)

Great game at St Ann's Old Links. Even with the wind, we all played really well. I had 35 pts after 16 holes. Me and Huds let Junior and NWJ back in it after being 3 up at one point and we were one up when rain and wind stopped play. It was Southerness/Aberdovey like. I even managed to snap hook a drive 200 yards and it ended up behind me on the 18th.....


----------



## Birchy (Dec 31, 2015)

Odvan said:



			Out again today at Stand which I have to say, was in superb nick considering all the rain, fairways were fantastic and greens ran very well too in the main - and that's with another overnight deluge that ran on into the morning.

Anyway, was out with this little bloke called Scott. Some say he has 4 mules to carry his water for him and some say that he has a massive collection of sombrero's. 

So despite scoring 38 points, that pain in the arse scored a super 41 :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cracking day for a game today at Stand. Well i say cracking but that just means it wasnt pissing it down 

Course is in fantastic condition, its similar condition to a links course at this time of year its that good. Fairways were lovely for hitting off and greens were in great nick too.

Started off poorly but a lovely birdie putt from off the green on the 6th got things moving in the right direction much to Matt's dismay :rofl:

Some great play all round and a thoroughly enjoyable last round of 2015 :thup:


----------



## Junior (Dec 31, 2015)

I had 36 points at SAOL today and we didn't play the last 2 holes ......the 18th and the 19th (par 3) that comes in when they close a hole.  The 16th was closed.  I was 1 under on the back 9 and a 40 pointer was on the cards for the first time in a looooooooong while. 

The hail, cold and rain just came out of nowhere and was brutal.  It says a lot when Iain had to nut a 3 wood from 150 yards into the 17th!!!!


----------



## Junior (Dec 31, 2015)

Birchy said:



			38 at Huyton & Prescot today for me.

34 points for Odvan

Not sure what Stu and Duffers scored, think Stu had 25. Dave mc had 22.
		
Click to expand...

On fire Birchy !!!!! Top draw!!!!


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 31, 2015)

Well played Scott, looks like your turning the screw on the LeeParkers. 

I'll update the league tomorrow, just heading out for a few early Shandy's.

Have a good night Fellas whatever your doing :cheers:


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Anyone fancy getting out sunday? I have an unexpected day o&#65532;ff.


Please dont make me play at aintree


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 31, 2015)

davemc1 said:



			Anyone fancy getting out sunday? I have an unexpected day o&#65532;ff.


Please dont make me play at aintree 

Click to expand...

Sorry mate, playing in the 'king Winter League on Saturday so won't get a pass Sunday.


----------



## Birchy (Dec 31, 2015)

Ive got a winter league match at Davyhulme too Dave.


----------



## Odvan (Jan 2, 2016)

Well, well, well.

Rearranged our rained off Boxing Day grudge match today with Glyn and Birchy. Think it was a little too early for his mucka to get up and join Glyn for the journey as we'd booked an early start to accommodate Birchy and his bizarre desire to watch Bolton today, so ended up as 3.

Stand was again the venue and despite more heavy rain in Bury last night, course was still in great condition. Yellow tees where all back to normal summer positions aside from 2 shortnened holes and a slighter forward 1st tee.

Before we started, aside from our usual money bet, we all agreed that the loser would face a forfeit. Now, not many people like Birchy (particularly right now) and this clearly extends to his in-laws who kindly bought him some orange Dunlop DDHs for Christmas . 

The forfeit agreed was that the loser would have to tee off with, and play with, one of these orange DDHs at *Carnoustie *. The money was now irrelevant.

So, onto the game and true to form Birchy was solid as a rock but wasn't in front until the 9th, which I blobbed. Some bloke called Glyn was playing, too.

After the front 9 Birchy had 23 points, myself 22 and some bloke called Glyn was playing too (17).

I lost it it a little and blobbed again on the 10th as did Glyn meaning that his opportunity to catch up was waining. Birchy also slipped up taking only his 2nd single point of the full round. Glyn blobbed the next hole too .

From here on in it was a one horse race. Despite Glyn suddenly looking like a bit of a golfer, parring 4 on the trot, he couldn't catch up. I started playing like Glyn did on the front 9 but the wee man marched on with a very impressive short game and some solid, confident putting. This man is on fire at the moment and is looking very much like a single figure golfer at present, solid as a rock off the tee, short irons pin point and pitching/chipping/putting, deadly.

Birchy took the spoils then 8 points ahead of me and some bloke called Glyn played too.

So, final scores on the doors (wait for it).....
















Birchy -* 45 points!
*Odvan - 37 points
Orange DDH Glyn - 33 points.


Cracking day, weather fine again with only a smattering of rain for a few holes and the wind wasn't anything too major. Cannot wait for the 1st tee at Carnoustie now


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 2, 2016)

Karl102 said:



			Great game at St Ann's Old Links. Even with the wind, we all played really well. I had 35 pts after 16 holes. Me and Huds let Junior and NWJ back in it after being 3 up at one point and we were one up when rain and wind stopped play. It was Southerness/Aberdovey like. I even managed to snap hook a drive 200 yards and it ended up behind me on the 18th.....
		
Click to expand...

Drive of the day that mate, easily beat Andy and my "chop off" on the 1st tee!!

200 yards was the circumference though, not straight line distance???


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 2, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Well, well, well.

Rearranged our rained off Boxing Day grudge match today with Glyn and Birchy. Think it was a little too early for his mucka to get up and join Glyn for the journey as we'd booked an early start to accommodate Birchy and his bizarre desire to watch Bolton today, so ended up as 3.

Stand was again the venue and despite more heavy rain in Bury last night, course was still in great condition. Yellow tees where all back to normal summer positions aside from 2 shortnened holes and a slighter forward 1st tee.

Before we started, aside from our usual money bet, we all agreed that the loser would face a forfeit. Now, not many people like Birchy (particularly right now) and this clearly extends to his in-laws who kindly bought him some orange Dunlop DDHs for Christmas . 

The forfeit agreed was that the loser would have to tee off with, and play with, one of these orange DDHs at *Carnoustie *. The money was now irrelevant.

So, onto the game and true to form Birchy was solid as a rock but wasn't in front until the 9th, which I blobbed. Some bloke called Glyn was playing, too.

After the front 9 Birchy had 23 points, myself 22 and some bloke called Glyn was playing too (17).

I lost it it a little and blobbed again on the 10th as did Glyn meaning that his opportunity to catch up was waining. Birchy also slipped up taking only his 2nd single point of the full round. Glyn blobbed the next hole too .

From here on in it was a one horse race. Despite Glyn suddenly looking like a bit of a golfer, parring 4 on the trot, he couldn't catch up. I started playing like Glyn did on the front 9 but the wee man marched on with a very impressive short game and some solid, confident putting. This man is on fire at the moment and is looking very much like a single figure golfer at present, solid as a rock off the tee, short irons pin point and pitching/chipping/putting, deadly.

Birchy took the spoils then 8 points ahead of me and some bloke called Glyn played too.

So, final scores on the doors (wait for it).....

Birchy -* 45 points!
*Odvan - 37 points
Orange DDH Glyn - 33 points.

Cracking day, weather fine again with only a smattering of rain for a few holes and the wind wasn't anything too major. Cannot wait for the 1st tee at Carnoustie now 

Click to expand...

Have long suspected that you three love to play with each others balls.

Well played Scott. Deadly


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 2, 2016)

Flippin' eck' Scott, 45pts! Is that +3?? I might as well send the Trophy straight to your house 

No alcohol tonight so I'll definately sort the Scores later.. After my Curry.


----------



## Junior (Jan 2, 2016)

So, final scores on the doors (wait for it).....

Birchy -* 45 points!
*Odvan - 37 points
Orange DDH Glyn - 33 points.


Cracking day, weather fine again with only a smattering of rain for a few holes and the wind wasn't anything too major. Cannot wait for the 1st tee at Carnoustie now [/QUOTE]

Flippin heck Scott........Some shooting that.  I blame Iain for selling you that driver 

At least you can think of your round to drown out the memory of losing at home to Huddersfield


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 2, 2016)

Cracking day at Stand today, cheers Matt for sorting and sorry we was let down by my mate who didn't fancy the 6am start just so Birchy could watch Bolton lose.

Stand was in great condition considering the rain you lot have had very impressed.

now for Birchys 45 points, the lad is unreal, his driving is top drawer at the minute and his short game is unreal, he gets up and down from everywhere, if he isn't single figures by the end of the year something has gone wrong, 76 shots today with 2 double bogeys :thup:

As for Matt, nice drive on the 1st


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 2, 2016)

##The Latest Movers & Shakers#

We have a new Leader!  Catch him if you can, although I don't fancy your chances  

Can anyone even get Close.... 


  Birchy.  40 40 41 45.      166

 Liverbirdie . 41 37 37 41. 156
GaryinDerry. 41 36 40 33. 150
Odvan.  29 34 38 37.  138
Junior. 29 28 30 36. 123
NWJocko. 38 43 33 0. 114 
Qwerty 36 39 0 0. 75
Karl. 37 35 0 0.  72
Lincoln Quaker 34 33 0 0. 67
Louise. 31 34 0 0. 65
DaveMC 28 22 0 0. 50
Huds 20 24 0 0. 44
Duffers 27 0 0 0. 27
Stu C. 25 0 0 0. 25
GregBWFC. 0 0 0 0. 0
Bluewolf. 0 0 0 0. 0
DaveL. 0 0 0 0. 0
Val. 0 0 0 0. 0
Vikingman 0 0 0 0. 0
The Snookster 0 0 0 0. 0
ThePodgster. 0 0 0 0. 0



*Let me know if I've made any mistakes or missed off any Scores*


----------



## Birchy (Jan 2, 2016)

Well after playing the one of the best rounds ive ever had this morning i came back down to earth this afternoon after watching what i can only describe as the footbaling equivalent of Glyn. The most lifeless pathetic feeble display i have ever seen 

It was a really enjoyable morning and the banter was top notch. Matt also played really well and is in some great form at the moment, he is one to watch for this season. Glyn didnt play that bad but he was playing in a tough school today :rofl:

Favourite moment of day was after 9 when we added up the scores, Matt 22, Me 23, Glyn 17. The night previous Glyn had sent me and Matt a message saying he was going to get 36 points and beat us both.

His face was a picture when i asked "Do you still think you are going to win with 36 points?"  :rofl:

Finally getting back to how i was playing before i went awol last year! Putting better now too, still gutted i left two right on the edge today but cant have it all i suppose.


----------



## Odvan (Jan 2, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Well after playing the one of the best rounds ive ever had this morning i came back down to earth this afternoon after watching what i can only describe as the footbaling equivalent of Glyn. The most lifeless pathetic feeble display i have ever seen 

Click to expand...

Now that IS the post of the year :whoo:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 2, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			##The Latest Movers & Shakers#

We have a new Leader!  Catch him if you can, although I don't fancy your chances  

Can anyone even get Close.... 


  Birchy.  40 40 41 45.      166

 Liverbirdie . 41 37 37 41. 156
GaryinDerry. 41 36 40 33. 150
Odvan.  29 34 38 37.  138
Junior. 29 28 30 36. 123
NWJocko. 38 43 33 0. 114 
Qwerty 36 39 0 0. 75
Karl. 37 35 0 0.  72
Lincoln Quaker 34 33 0 0. 67
Louise. 31 34 0 0. 65
DaveMC 28 22 0 0. 50
Huds 20 24 0 0. 44
Duffers 27 0 0 0. 27
Stu C. 25 0 0 0. 25
GregBWFC. 0 0 0 0. 0
Bluewolf. 0 0 0 0. 0
DaveL. 0 0 0 0. 0
Val. 0 0 0 0. 0
Vikingman 0 0 0 0. 0
The Snookster 0 0 0 0. 0
ThePodgster. 0 0 0 0. 0



*Let me know if I've made any mistakes or missed off any Scores*
		
Click to expand...

Can someone advise if they actually have a handicap secretary at Davyhulme, or does he just own a big white sock distribution business?

Manchester really is shameless.:whoo:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 2, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Can someone advise if they actually have a handicap secretary at Davyhulme, or does he just own a big white sock distribution business?

Manchester really is shameless.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Says the man with 2 x 41 pts and 2 x 37


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 2, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Says the man with 2 x 41 pts and 2 x 37 

Click to expand...

Good players get good scores, the rest rely on an artificial construct called "the handicap system".


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 2, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Good players get good scores, the rest rely on an artificial construct called "the handicap system".



Click to expand...

Was your pair of 41s at Lee Park on a 2500 yard winter course


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 2, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Was your pair of 41s at Lee Park on a 2500 yard winter course 

Click to expand...

Nope, probably playing at around 5,600.




Ish


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 2, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Well after playing the one of the best rounds ive ever had this morning i came back down to earth this afternoon after watching what i can only describe as the footbaling equivalent of Glyn. The most lifeless pathetic feeble display i have ever seen 

It was a really enjoyable morning and the banter was top notch. Matt also played really well and is in some great form at the moment, he is one to watch for this season. Glyn didnt play that bad but he was playing in a tough school today :rofl:

Favourite moment of day was after 9 when we added up the scores, Matt 22, Me 23, Glyn 17. The night previous Glyn had sent me and Matt a message saying he was going to get 36 points and beat us both.

His face was a picture when i asked "Do you still think you are going to win with 36 points?"  :rofl:

Finally getting back to how i was playing before i went awol last year! Putting better now too, still gutted i left two right on the edge today but cant have it all i suppose.
		
Click to expand...

That's great golf Birchy, well played mate :cheers:

Not surprised the way you were hitting it the other week, good to see you back to the Birchy of old. :thup: I knew it was a mistake selling you that driver 

I thought Pedros score would be hard to catch and Birchy's blown it out the water!


----------



## Junior (Jan 10, 2016)

37 points for me on the moist Walmersley ....... Was playing a bit short, but it was tough to get the ball to the hole putting !!! Great avo with Huds and Odvan.  Cheers fellas.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 10, 2016)

Junior said:



			37 points for me on the moist Walmersley ....... Was playing a bit short, but it was tough to get the ball to the hole putting !!! Great avo with Huds and Odvan.  Cheers fellas.
		
Click to expand...


What did you think of it Andy, or was it too difficult to say with the wet conditions?

I haven't played it for years but I played it a lot before the new holes were built.


Edit- Ignore that mate. Just seen your post on T'other thread


----------



## louise_a (Jan 10, 2016)

Impressive stuff by some of you guys, I expected your handicaps to tumble in the summer although don't forget you will be playing off the white tees then.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 10, 2016)

Junior said:



			37 points for me on the moist Walmersley ....... Was playing a bit short, but it was tough to get the ball to the hole putting !!! Great avo with Huds and Odvan.  Cheers fellas.
		
Click to expand...

How did the other two chompers get on? :fore:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 10, 2016)

Birchy said:



			How did the other two chompers get on? :fore:
		
Click to expand...

I take it by Andy's post they didn't score as well as he forgot to tell us what they didn't score :rofl:


----------



## Junior (Jan 10, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			What did you think of it Andy, or was it too difficult to say with the wet conditions?

I haven't played it for years but I played it a lot before the new holes were built.


Edit- Ignore that mate. Just seen your post on T'other thread
		
Click to expand...

It's ok mate...... It was playing quite short.   Lots of quirky holes with doglegs and a few risk and reward short par 4's.  Couple of nice par 3's as well.   Need to give it a crack in Summer to be honest as the wetness did detract from it.....Stunning views though.


----------



## Junior (Jan 10, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I take it by Andy's post they didn't score as well as he forgot to tell us what they didn't score :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

haha....I'm not sure, but we all played pretty steady !!  Although Matt did blob the first two holes........but his sat nav was to blame for that


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 10, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I take it by Andy's post they didn't score as well as he forgot to tell us what they didn't score :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Understand you're more interested in your man's score so will bore you with mine.

I was g*sh on the front nine, too much tom kite in my head helped me rack up a magnificent 11 points, including a blob and a flounce.

Cleared melon for back 9, played properly and pulled in 19 points.

Matt hitting a good ball off the tee today, Andy getting better every time we play. Has a magic hybrid in his bag now too :fore:

Must say Walmersley has bags of potential in better climes. Amazing views across to Wales and the Pennines. Definitely a "go-backerer"


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 10, 2016)

The 13th is a great unique hole. Its a seriously tricky tee shot especially off the whites and when the wind is blowing which it usually is up there. 
Saying that, I haven't played it since they put that great big whopping Wind Turbine at the back of the Green.

The par 3 after it isn't too bad also.


----------



## louise_a (Jan 10, 2016)

Walmersley certainly seems to be one of the few local courses open, I played it on Wednesday and although there were soggy parts it wasn't too bad considering the state of a lot of courses right now.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 10, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Impressive stuff by some of you guys, I expected your handicaps to tumble in the summer although don't forget you will be playing off the white tees then. 

Click to expand...

Its not the tees that make it easy its the soft greens imo.

Quite looking forward to summer all the same


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 10, 2016)

What did Matt score today?


----------



## Odvan (Jan 10, 2016)

Yup, it seems that my Sat Nav sent me to the gash end of Bury for some bizarre reason and therefore missed the first 2 holes.

Although extremely grateful to get out for a knock, it shouldn't have been open. They'll struggle to repair a lot of the areas either around tee boxes and/or green side - it was a mud bath in parts, just off the fairways, too.

That Par 3 was nice, shame it isn't longer than 111 (yellows). Course was very short but the walks between a lot of the tee boxes were doing mi nut in. I can imagine the greens will be very, very tricky in summer.

Cheers for round Andy, Craig, and once again apologies on behalf of the Germans. 

And the bioms got an immediate clean and have come up just fine!


----------



## Junior (Jan 10, 2016)

louise_a said:



			Walmersley certainly seems to be one of the few local courses open, I played it on Wednesday and although there were soggy parts it wasn't too bad considering the state of a lot of courses right now.
		
Click to expand...

It was sodden today.  I was surprised (but glad) it was open really.


----------



## Odvan (Jan 10, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			What did Matt score today?
		
Click to expand...

Think i was 32 Dave, although I'm racking my brains as whether or not I actually got a 6 for 1 on the front 9 at some point rather than 5 for 2.

Having missed the first 2 holes, it was all about the fresh air for me!


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 10, 2016)

It's not the easiest place to find is it.  
I think its only about Â£620 subs, Great value if you live over that way.


----------



## Junior (Jan 10, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			It's not the easiest place to find is it.  
I think its only about Â£620 subs, Great value if you live over that way.
		
Click to expand...

My sat nav took me through a housing estate.  The roads / pot holes leading up to the club could do with some work.  They could do some serious damage.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 10, 2016)

***Updated Table***


Birchy. 40 40 41 45. 166


Liverbirdie . 41 37 37 41. 156
GaryinDerry. 41 36 40 33. 150
Odvan. 32 34 38 37. 141
Junior. 29 37 30 36. 132
NWJocko. 38 43 33 0. 114 
Qwerty. 36 39 0 0. 75
Huds. 20 24 30 0.   74
Karl102. 37 35 0 0. 72
Lincoln Quaker 34 33 0 0. 67
Louise. 31 34 0 0. 65
DaveMC 28 22 0 0. 50
Duffers 27 0 0 0. 27
Stu C. 25 0 0 0. 25
GregBWFC. 0 0 0 0. 0
Bluewolf. 0 0 0 0. 0
DaveL. 0 0 0 0. 0
Val. 0 0 0 0. 0
Vikingman 0 0 0 0. 0
The Snookster 0 0 0 0. 0
ThePodgster. 0 0 0 0. 0


----------



## louise_a (Jan 10, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Yup, it seems that my Sat Nav sent me to the gash end of Bury for some bizarre reason and therefore missed the first 2 holes.
		
Click to expand...

There is something on the website about putting the postcode of a pub in rather than that of the club, because of sat navs having problems with the clubs postcode.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 11, 2016)

louise_a said:



			There is something on the website about putting the postcode of a pub in rather than that of the club, because of sat navs having problems with the clubs postcode.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm...

Andy and I had no trouble finding it. 

But we can drive past farmyard animals without having to resist the urge to woo them!


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Eh dave, bang them 35pts up for me mate. My best score by a mile 

Nice one


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 26, 2016)

***Updated Table***




Birchy. 40 40 41 45. 166

Liverbirdie . 41 37 37 41. 156
GaryinDerry. 41 36 40 33. 150
Odvan. 32 34 38 37. 141
Junior. 29 37 30 36. 132
NWJocko. 38 43 33 0. 114 
Qwerty. 36 39 32 0. 107
DaveMC 28 22 35 0. 85
Huds. 20 24 30 0. 74
Karl102. 37 35 0 0. 72
Lincoln Quaker 34 33 0 0. 67
Louise. 31 34 0 0. 65
Stu C. 25 30 0 0. 55
Duffers 27 0 0 0. 27
GregBWFC. 0 0 0 0. 0
Bluewolf. 0 0 0 0. 0
DaveL. 0 0 0 0. 0
Val. 0 0 0 0. 0
Vikingman 0 0 0 0. 0
The Snookster 0 0 0 0. 0
ThePodgster. 0 0 0 0. 0


Sorry Dave, I meant to do it last night :thup:

I've done mine and I think Stu got 30 pts so I've put that in too.
I'm not sure about the other scores,if Theres any I need to put down just shout up :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 26, 2016)

Ta mate, prob wont get to them lofty heights again :lol:


----------



## gregbwfc (Jan 27, 2016)

Put my 24 down please Dave,
I'm on the table, cellar dweller, but on the table :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 27, 2016)

:thup::thup::thup:

***Updated Table***


Birchy. 40 40 41 45. 166

Liverbirdie . 41 37 37 41. 156
GaryinDerry. 41 36 40 33. 150
Odvan. 32 34 38 37. 141
Junior. 29 37 30 36. 132
NWJocko. 38 43 33 0. 114 
Qwerty. 36 39 32 0. 107
DaveMC 28 22 35 0. 85
Huds. 20 24 30 0. 74
Karl102. 37 35 0 0. 72
Lincoln Quaker 34 33 0 0. 67
Louise. 31 34 0 0. 65
Stu C. 25 30 0 0. 55
Duffers 27 0 0 0. 27
GregBWFC. 24 0 0 0. 24
Bluewolf. 0 0 0 0. 0
DaveL. 0 0 0 0. 0
Val. 0 0 0 0. 0
Vikingman 0 0 0 0. 0
The Snookster 0 0 0 0. 0
ThePodgster. 0 0 0 0. 0


----------



## gregbwfc (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks Dave, was great to get out for a hit :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 28, 2016)

Good to see you out for a game Andy, I hope you get the Shoulder sorted :thup:

Just moved Karl up a few places as I saw his 29 on a photo of the Scoreboard on Fleetwoods Twitter.

***Updated Table***

Birchy. 40 40 41 45. 166

Liverbirdie . 41 37 37 41. 156
GaryinDerry. 41 36 40 33. 150
Odvan. 32 34 38 37. 141
Junior. 29 37 30 36. 132
NWJocko. 38 43 33 0. 114 
Qwerty. 36 39 32 0. 107
Karl102. 37 35 29 0. 101
DaveMC 28 22 35 0. 85
Huds. 20 24 30 0. 74
Lincoln Quaker 34 33 0 0. 67
Louise. 31 34 0 0. 65
Stu C. 25 30 0 0. 55
Duffers 27 0 0 0. 27
GregBWFC. 24 0 0 0. 24
Bluewolf. 0 0 0 0. 0
DaveL. 0 0 0 0. 0
Val. 0 0 0 0. 0
Vikingman 0 0 0 0. 0
The Snookster 0 0 0 0. 0
ThePodgster. 0 0 0 0. 0


----------



## Odvan (Jan 30, 2016)

Had 27 holes today up at Woodhall Spa with the mahoosive Captain '2 iron' Ron, The loser that is Lincoln Quaker and the upto now Winter League table topper.

Played 9 holes on the Bracken first as a loosener with Birchy and he won on the last as I did the usual and bottled a 3 footer to square the mini-match.

Tucked in to a breakfast before the real fun and games began and off we went into a 2/3 club wind, behind us on the first 3 holes.

Anyway, the upshot of it was that the outright winner today was me with 40 points, whilst the two delinquents fought it out going down the last in the worst possible way, they both blobbed and returned an equal score of 27. Ron, who probably hadn't played for 3/4 months, scored 28 points 

Both courses in fantastic condition and had a cracking day. Weather on the M62 on the way back was erm, interesting, to say the least!

Cheers Glyn you utter throbber.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 30, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Had 27 holes today up at Woodhall Spa with the mahoosive Captain '2 iron' Ron, The loser that is Lincoln Quaker and the upto now Winter League table topper.

Played 9 holes on the Bracken first as a loosener with Birchy and he won on the last as I did the usual and bottled a 3 footer to square the mini-match.

Tucked in to a breakfast before the real fun and games began and off we went into a 2/3 club wind, behind us on the first 3 holes.

Anyway, the upshot of it was that the outright winner today was me with 40 points, whilst the two delinquents fought it out going down the last in the worst possible way, they both blobbed and returned an equal score of 27. Ron, who probably hadn't played for 3/4 months, scored 28 points 

Both courses in fantastic condition and had a cracking day. Weather on the M62 on the way back was erm, interesting, to say the least!

Cheers Glyn you utter throbber.
		
Click to expand...

Yawn yawn yawn 

cant it say what I really think but I have no idea how you shot 40 points and I am equally more confused at how Cameron shot 28 points as he didn't hit a fairway or green all day.

you forgot your scorecard holder as well throbber.


----------



## huds1475 (Jan 30, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Yawn yawn yawn 

cant it say what I really think but I have no idea how you shot 40 points and I am equally more confused at how Cameron shot 28 points as he didn't hit a fairway or green all day.

you forgot your scorecard holder as well throbber.
		
Click to expand...

Doubt you'll hear back for a while Glyn, will be rubbing 'little Matt' like Aladdins Lamp


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 30, 2016)

Well played Matt, your sneaking up on the leeparkers there :thup:

***Updated Table***


Birchy. 40 40 41 45. 166

Liverbirdie . 41 37 37 41. 156
GaryinDerry. 41 36 40 33. 150
Odvan. 40 34 38 37. 149 
Junior. 29 37 30 36. 132
NWJocko. 38 43 33 0. 114 
Qwerty. 36 39 32 0. 107
Karl102. 37 35 29 0. 101
DaveMC 28 22 35 0. 85
Huds. 20 24 30 0. 74
Lincoln Quaker 34 33 0 0. 67
Louise. 31 34 0 0. 65
Stu C. 25 30 0 0. 55
Duffers 27 0 0 0. 27
GregBWFC. 24 0 0 0. 24
Bluewolf. 0 0 0 0. 0
DaveL. 0 0 0 0. 0
Val. 0 0 0 0. 0
Vikingman 0 0 0 0. 0
The Snookster 0 0 0 0. 0
ThePodgster. 0 0 0 0. 0


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 13, 2016)

Not that it makes much odds after Birchys run of form but 39 points for me today.

Great morning for golf, Wolfie and Junior played some great stuff aswell, some blue skies and little wind out there today was a pleasant change. Shame Pedro thought it was tomorrow :rofl:

Cheers for heading out here gents, really enjoyed it :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 13, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Not that it makes much odds after Birchys run of form but 39 points for me today.

Great morning for golf, Wolfie and Junior played some great stuff aswell, some blue skies and little wind out there today was a pleasant change. Shame Pedro thought it was tomorrow :rofl:

Cheers for heading out here gents, really enjoyed it :thup:
		
Click to expand...

yup, a fantastic day for golf and a great day on the coast with some great guys. A battling 31 points for me, which I'm more than happy with after over 3 months off the course. Shame Pete couldn't make it on time


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 13, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Not that it makes much odds after Birchys run of form but 39 points for me today.

Great morning for golf, Wolfie and Junior played some great stuff aswell, some blue skies and little wind out there today was a pleasant change. Shame Pedro thought it was tomorrow :rofl:

Cheers for heading out here gents, really enjoyed it :thup:
		
Click to expand...



Absolute fud - 2 weekends without a game, and so looking forward to this. Cancelled a night on the ale tonight, lined up all my soldiers for tomorrow........then got your text at 11.00 when I switched me phone on.

Sods law, havent got a game for tomorrow now.........unless any NW chaps can help........


----------



## Junior (Feb 13, 2016)

34 pts for me with 3 bonus points to be added due to concrete bunkers.....so 37 really.  Few 3 putts cost me a decent score.  Superb company and very enjoyable day on the links in the sunshine.  

Another masterclass from the best 5 handicapper in Lytham plus an exhibition Danny 'shortgame' Bluewolf .  Cutrently 3 sheets to the wind already in town...god im going to have a bad head tomorrow....


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 16, 2016)

Sorry fellas I saw the scores on Saturday night, I meant to update but totally forgot.
Ive got the memory of a Goldfish!

Keep 'em coming :thup:


***Updated Table***


Birchy. 40 40 41 45. 166

Liverbirdie . 41 37 37 41. 156
NWJocko. 38 43 33 39. 153
GaryinDerry. 41 36 40 33. 150
Odvan. 40 34 38 37. 149 
Junior. 34 37 30 36. 137
Qwerty. 36 39 32 0. 107
Karl102. 37 35 29 0. 101
DaveMC 28 22 35 0. 85
Huds. 20 24 30 0. 74
Lincoln Quaker 34 33 0 0. 67
Louise. 31 34 0 0. 65
Stu C. 25 30 0 0. 55
Bluewolf. 31 0 0 0. 31
Duffers 27 0 0 0. 27
GregBWFC. 24 0 0 0. 24
DaveL. 0 0 0 0. 0
Val. 0 0 0 0. 0
Vikingman 0 0 0 0. 0
The Snookster 0 0 0 0. 0
ThePodgster. 0 0 0 0. 0


----------



## Odvan (Feb 21, 2016)

Popped over to the village of the dammed again today.

Shot a decent 38 on the Hotchkin, (with 2 blobs ) and disappointed with it as I'd shot 23 on the front 9.

New putter worked ok. Jury is out on the 'new' irons.


----------



## Odvan (Feb 21, 2016)

Dave, Glyn wanted me to mention his 31 points as well.....


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 22, 2016)

Nice work odd man


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 23, 2016)

Well played Matt, Up into a champions league spot  :thup:

***Updated Table***


Birchy. 40 40 41 45. 166

Liverbirdie . 41 37 37 41. 156
NWJocko. 38 43 33 39. 153
Odvan. 40 38 38 37. 153
GaryinDerry. 41 36 40 33. 150
Junior. 34 37 30 36. 137
Qwerty. 36 39 32 0. 107
Karl102. 37 35 29 0. 101
Lincoln Quaker 34 33 31 0. 98
DaveMC 28 22 35 0. 85
Huds. 20 24 30 0. 74
Louise. 31 34 0 0. 65
Stu C. 25 30 0 0. 55
Bluewolf. 31 0 0 0. 31
Duffers 27 0 0 0. 27
GregBWFC. 24 0 0 0. 24
DaveL. 0 0 0 0. 0
Val. 0 0 0 0. 0
Vikingman 0 0 0 0. 0
The Snookster 0 0 0 0. 0
ThePodgster. 0 0 0 0. 0


----------



## Vikingman (Feb 23, 2016)

Dave, played my first 18 in last Fridays roll up at our place.  Stick me down for 30 please.  Also when I had to abort at Leasowe I had 17, might as well claim that.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 23, 2016)

I played last Friday at mine and chellie and her HID played the first 10 holes with us.

Can I claim my points for the full round (completed in a 2 ball)...? 

Clutching at straws to get anywhere near Birchy :rofl:


----------



## Odvan (Feb 23, 2016)

Vikingman said:



			Dave, played my first 18 in last Fridays roll up at our place.  Stick me down for 30 please.  Also when I had to abort at Leasowe I had 17, might as well claim that.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Dave, great to hear you got out on the course :thup:

And not a bad return either - looking forward to seeing you again and would hope we have another wee mini-meet to bed you back in to the vitriol you hear


----------



## Vikingman (Feb 24, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Hi Dave, great to hear you got out on the course :thup:

And not a bad return either - looking forward to seeing you again and would hope we have another wee mini-meet to bed you back in to the vitriol you hear 

Click to expand...

Cheers Matt.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 25, 2016)

Vikingman said:



			Dave, played my first 18 in last Fridays roll up at our place.  Stick me down for 30 please.  Also when I had to abort at Leasowe I had 17, might as well claim that.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Dave, great to hear your back out playing :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 25, 2016)

Vikingman said:



			Dave, played my first 18 in last Fridays roll up at our place.  Stick me down for 30 please.  Also when I had to abort at Leasowe I had 17, might as well claim that.
		
Click to expand...

Great to see you back out on the course mate. We'll get out for a knock again soon.


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 25, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			I played last Friday at mine and chellie and her HID played the first 10 holes with us.

Can I claim my points for the full round (completed in a 2 ball)...? 

Clutching at straws to get anywhere near Birchy :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Im presuming It was a good score?


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 25, 2016)

***Updated Table***




Birchy. 40 40 41 45. 166


Liverbirdie . 41 37 37 41. 156
NWJocko. 38 43 33 39. 153
Odvan. 40 38 38 37. 153
GaryinDerry. 41 36 40 33. 150
Junior. 34 37 30 36. 137
Qwerty. 36 39 32 0. 107
Karl102. 37 35 29 0. 101
Lincoln Quaker 34 33 31 0. 98
DaveMC 28 22 35 0. 85
Huds. 20 24 30 0. 74
Louise. 31 34 0 0. 65
Stu C. 25 30 0 0. 55
Vikingman. 17 30 0 0. 47
Bluewolf. 31 0 0 0. 31
Duffers 27 0 0 0. 27
GregBWFC. 24 0 0 0. 24
DaveL. 0 0 0 0. 0
Val. 0 0 0 0. 0
The Snookster 0 0 0 0. 0
ThePodgster. 0 0 0 0. 0


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 26, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Im presuming It was a good score? 

Click to expand...

Maybe.... 

41 points, 1 under front 9 1 over back.

I would still need to shoot about 10 under somewhere to get close to Birchy so makes no odds really!


----------



## Junior (Feb 26, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Maybe.... 

41 points, 1 under front 9 1 over back.

I would still need to shoot about 10 under somewhere to get close to Birchy so makes no odds really!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: and you still think your not the best 5 handicapper in Lytham ????

Top shooting !


----------



## Vikingman (Feb 26, 2016)

31 today in the Friday roll up.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 27, 2016)

42 for me today at Leasowe  

I'll let Pete tell you how he got on 







Yotdmc1 starting in earnest :whoo:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 27, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			42 for me today at Leasowe  

I'll let Pete tell you how he got on 







Yotdmc1 starting in earnest :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Great stuff Davey. S&A is gonna be a cracker...


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 27, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Great stuff Davey. S&A is gonna be a cracker...
		
Click to expand...

Nice work Dave. Good job you are too rubbish to get fitted with new sticks!

What's going down @ S&A?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 27, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			42 for me today at Leasowe  

I'll let Pete tell you how he got on 
Yotdmc1 starting in earnest :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Put me down for 42 points, mr. steady!!:whoo:Whoever finishes above me is going to be the winner.

2 under gross for the front 9, with 2 bogies and 4 birdies in there.

2 over back 9, for a steady level par gross round, in a 1-2 club wind.More than happy with that.:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 27, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Nice work Dave. Good job you are too rubbish to get fitted with new sticks!

*What's going down @ S&A?*

Click to expand...


Did you not get the email?? 

Liverbirdie has sorted  3x 4balls with food for Â£50.i can't wait.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 27, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Did you not get the email?? 

Liverbirdie has sorted  3x 4balls with food for Â£50.i can't wait.
		
Click to expand...

No mate. 

Have a good one kidda.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 27, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			No mate. 

Have a good one kidda.
		
Click to expand...

He's ripping you mate. It's just me, peterlav, Podge and Dave finishing our OOM league with a 4 way game of death


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 27, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			He's ripping you mate. It's just me, peterlav, Podge and Dave finishing our OOM league with a 4 way game of death 

Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 28, 2016)

You guys r Krazy!


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 28, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			You guys r Krazy!
		
Click to expand...

Like a fox....


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 28, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Like a fox....
		
Click to expand...

More like Trevor & Simon, The Chuckle Brothers, Hale & Pace


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 28, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Put me down for 42 points, mr. steady!!:whoo:

2 under gross for the front 9, with 2 bogies and 4 birdies in there.

2 over back 9, for a steady level par gross round, in a 1-2 club wind.More than happy with that.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Great golf that Pedro, well played sir :thup:




Liverbirdie said:



			:Whoever finishes above me is going to be the winner.
:
		
Click to expand...

Nah, don't think I'll catch Birchy


----------



## Birchy (Feb 29, 2016)

Had a couple of good scores at weekend, shame there wasn't another forum member playing :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 29, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Had a couple of good scores at weekend, shame there wasn't another forum member playing :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Have you cracked 50 points yet?????? 

Looking forward to a really good season from you young man.. No more of this mid handicap rubbish.. I'll not be happy till you're down to 5!!!!!


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 29, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Had a couple of good scores at weekend, shame there wasn't another forum member playing :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Jeez better than you've already posted this winter!!?? 

Good to see you back to the bandito of old :thup:


----------



## Birchy (Feb 29, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Have you cracked 50 points yet?????? 

Looking forward to a really good season from you young man.. No more of this mid handicap rubbish.. I'll not be happy till you're down to 5!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Not quite broke 50 yet but had the Saturday comp been 18 holes instead of 15 it was a real possibility.

Back down to Earth on the Sunday, only 46 points. :rofl:

5?? :rofl: I will snatch you arm off for 9 to improve on my 11 I got to before I went AWOL. Just need to remember what to do long enough until the proper comps start


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 29, 2016)

That's superb scoring Birchy - will be great to see you continue that form into the season :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 29, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's superb scoring Birchy - will be great to see you continue that form into the season :thup:
		
Click to expand...

It takes me 2 Comps to score like that recently !!!!!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 29, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			It takes me 2 Comps to score like that recently !!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Everyone will have that period when confidence hits top and form follows it and the game becomes a joy to play


----------



## Birchy (Feb 29, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's superb scoring Birchy - will be great to see you continue that form into the season :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Phil, Yeah I hope I can keep it going. 

Greens are rolling lovely now and still pretty receptive so birdies are flocking lol

Different game when it firms up though so will see how I go.


----------



## NWJocko (Feb 29, 2016)

Birchy said:



			Not quite broke 50 yet but had the Saturday comp been 18 holes instead of 15 it was a real possibility.

Back down to Earth on the Sunday, only 46 points. :rofl:

5?? :rofl: I will snatch you arm off for 9 to improve on my 11 I got to before I went AWOL. Just need to remember what to do long enough until the proper comps start 

Click to expand...

Bloody Nora Birchy, 46 points!! 

Top shooting, you've been back to your old self for a while now. Carry on like this in the qualifiers and you'll fly down :thup:

Be a race to 7 for the pair of us from different directions!! :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 29, 2016)

Vikingman said:



			31 today in the Friday roll up.
		
Click to expand...

Im sorry Dave, maybe a silly rule looking back but you've got to be playing with at least 1 other Forummer. 
Just the way we've done it since the start. :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Feb 29, 2016)

Ohhh.. Could the tide be turning.. If LB netted another 42 he'd be drawing with Birchy and I'm sure Iain will shift that 33 soon enough.
Can Birchy be caught??  Its a Tall order..

***Updated Table***




Birchy. 40 40 41 45. 166


Liverbirdie . 41 42 37 41. 161
NWJocko. 38 43 33 39. 153
Odvan. 40 38 38 37. 153
GaryinDerry. 41 36 40 33. 150
Junior. 34 37 30 36. 137
DaveMC 28 22 35 42. 127
Qwerty. 36 39 32 0. 107
Karl102. 37 35 29 0. 101
Lincoln Quaker 34 33 31 0. 98
DaveMC 28 22 35 0. 85
Huds. 20 24 30 0. 74
Louise. 31 34 0 0. 65
Stu C. 25 30 0 0. 55
Vikingman. 17 30 0 0. 47
Bluewolf. 31 0 0 0. 31
Duffers 27 0 0 0. 27
GregBWFC. 24 0 0 0. 24
DaveL. 0 0 0 0. 0
Val. 0 0 0 0. 0
The Snookster 0 0 0 0. 0
ThePodgster. 0 0 0 0. 0


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 29, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Ohhh.. Could the tide be turning.. If LB netted another 42 he'd be drawing with Birchy and I'm sure Iain will shift that 33 soon enough.
Can Birchy be caught??  Its a Tall order..

***Updated Table***




Birchy. 40 40 41 45. 166


Liverbirdie . 41 42 37 41. 161
NWJocko. 38 43 33 39. 153
Odvan. 40 38 38 37. 153
GaryinDerry. 41 36 40 33. 150
Junior. 34 37 30 36. 137
DaveMC 28 22 35 42. 127
Qwerty. 36 39 32 0. 107
Karl102. 37 35 29 0. 101
Lincoln Quaker 34 33 31 0. 98
DaveMC 28 22 35 0. 85
Huds. 20 24 30 0. 74
Louise. 31 34 0 0. 65
Stu C. 25 30 0 0. 55
Vikingman. 17 30 0 0. 47
Bluewolf. 31 0 0 0. 31
Duffers 27 0 0 0. 27
GregBWFC. 24 0 0 0. 24
DaveL. 0 0 0 0. 0
Val. 0 0 0 0. 0
The Snookster 0 0 0 0. 0
ThePodgster. 0 0 0 0. 0
		
Click to expand...

If you run it until next March, I may have another level par round, Dave........

The bookies have paid out on Birchy, already.


----------



## davemc1 (Feb 29, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Ohhh.. Could the tide be turning.. If LB netted another 42 he'd be drawing with Birchy and I'm sure Iain will shift that 33 soon enough.
Can Birchy be caught??  Its a Tall order..

***Updated Table***




Birchy. 40 40 41 45. 166


Liverbirdie . 41 42 37 41. 161
NWJocko. 38 43 33 39. 153
Odvan. 40 38 38 37. 153
GaryinDerry. 41 36 40 33. 150
Junior. 34 37 30 36. 137
DaveMC 28 22 35 42. 127
Qwerty. 36 39 32 0. 107
Karl102. 37 35 29 0. 101
Lincoln Quaker 34 33 31 0. 98
DaveMC 28 22 35 0. 85
Huds. 20 24 30 0. 74
Louise. 31 34 0 0. 65
Stu C. 25 30 0 0. 55
Vikingman. 17 30 0 0. 47
Bluewolf. 31 0 0 0. 31
Duffers 27 0 0 0. 27
GregBWFC. 24 0 0 0. 24
DaveL. 0 0 0 0. 0
Val. 0 0 0 0. 0
The Snookster 0 0 0 0. 0
ThePodgster. 0 0 0 0. 0
		
Click to expand...

if you add my 127 with the 85, I'm running away with it :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 7, 2016)

Anything to report this weekend folks??

Im sorry I Haven't managed to arrange a final day etc as I didn't know if I'd be able to play in it. 

It looks like most Clubs usually kick off their Comps on the 3rd or 4th weekend in March so we'll Give it until Sunday 20th of March and Crown the Champ.

Keep getting the Scores in until then, Theres still 2nd & 3rd to play for  :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 7, 2016)

How about keepin going until the 24th? 4 of us have a game planned.

Unless the summer oom starts then?


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 7, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			How about keepin going until the 24th? 4 of us have a game planned.

Unless the summer oom starts then? 

Click to expand...

No worries Dave, we'll finish on Sunday 27th :thup:


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Good man, I have a 22 that needs erasing :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 7, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Good man, I have a 22 that needs erasing :thup:
		
Click to expand...

A good score could bump you up a couple of places Dave :thup:

I hoping to get a couple of games in hopefully starting this weekend.. Gunning for a Champions league spot


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 7, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			A good score could bump you up a couple of places Dave :thup:

I hoping to get a couple of games in hopefully starting this weekend.. Gunning for a Champions league spot 

Click to expand...

38 points but without a registered forummer in tow, although Glen does look in sometimes, just to laugh at Odvan.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 7, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			38 points but without a registered forummer in tow, although Glen does look in sometimes, just to laugh at Odvan.

Click to expand...


Where was that mate?













You can't Have the points Btw


----------



## Odvan (Mar 7, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			No worries Dave, we'll finish on Sunday 27th :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I seek an extension until the 28th, just in case


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Odvan said:



			I seek an extension until the 28th, just in case 

Click to expand...


Playing Birkdale the 29th, as long as this comp finishes before then, im good :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 7, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Where was that mate?

You can't Have the points Btw 

Click to expand...

Bidston (Wirral).

Level par for 12 holes then a few disappointing bogies for a 4 over. I've only played about 5-6 times since january, but playing well at the mo, maybe I'm a hungry tiger at the mo.

Hear me roar!!!!!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 7, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Playing Birkdale the 29th, as long as this comp finishes before then, im good :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, surely he's got to lett us have a chance of tearing Birkdale up.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 7, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yeah, surely he's got to lett us have a chance of tearing Birkdale up.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, No worries. We'll just call it the end of March. 
Be interesting to see how you get on at Birkdale. 
If your off the yellows and its Calm I reckon you'll do ok.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 7, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			Yep, No worries. We'll just call it the end of March. 
Be interesting to see how you get on at Birkdale. 
If your off the yellows and its Calm I reckon you'll do ok.
		
Click to expand...

I think even then anything above 30 points would be a good score.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 7, 2016)

Odvan said:



			I seek an extension until the 28th, just in case 

Click to expand...

Wouldn't worry about that, it's a qualifier and you will have a card in your hand.

you won't get more than 20 points and neither will your small friend from Bolton.


----------



## Odvan (Mar 8, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Wouldn't worry about that, it's a qualifier and you will have a card in your hand.

you won't get more than 20 points and neither will your small friend from Bolton.
		
Click to expand...

That roughly translates to you not getting more than 15, then.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 11, 2016)

Anyone fancy a game next weekend? 

Can host at mine after 1.30 Saturday (after a big comp so may be slow though) or on Sunday before 9.30 or after 1.30 again. Happy to get out and about for a game aswell though


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 11, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Anyone fancy a game next weekend? 

Can host at mine after 1.30 Saturday (after a big comp so may be slow though) or on Sunday before 9.30 or after 1.30 again. Happy to get out and about for a game aswell though
		
Click to expand...

First individual comp next weekend so I'm pegged for that. 

Will have to catch up for a game soon, keen to watch you bazooka the M2  for a couple of miles...

(or "Nob it" in your own 'positive mental approach-speak!')


----------



## Odvan (Mar 11, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Anyone fancy a game next weekend? 

Can host at mine after 1.30 Saturday (after a big comp so may be slow though) or on Sunday before 9.30 or after 1.30 again. Happy to get out and about for a game aswell though
		
Click to expand...

Was ready to type 'yes' for the Sunday Iain until the missus told me that selfishly, she's working. Looking forward to playing your gaff again this season though, always enjoy it. Am really hopeful that the NW mafia will head over to my place at some point this year though for a wee mini-meet.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 11, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Was ready to type 'yes' for the Sunday Iain until the missus told me that selfishly, she's working. Looking forward to playing your gaff again this season though, always enjoy it. Am really hopeful that the NW mafia will head over to my place at some point this year though for a wee mini-meet.
		
Click to expand...

No worries, never played your place so up for a visit there for a game :thup:


----------



## Odvan (Mar 11, 2016)

Did Stuey buy that 3w off ya in the end?

If he so happens to back out.....


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 12, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Did Stuey buy that 3w off ya in the end?

If he so happens to back out..... 

Click to expand...

The Adams one? Nope still got it, let us know if you fancy it, was going to stick a few bits on t'ebay this week :thup:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 12, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Anyone fancy a game next weekend? 

Can host at mine after 1.30 Saturday (after a big comp so may be slow though) or on Sunday before 9.30 or after 1.30 again. Happy to get out and about for a game aswell though
		
Click to expand...

I should be ok for an early one on the Sunday Iain but I won't know for definate until monday next week if ok. I'll post up on Monday :thup:


----------



## Odvan (Mar 12, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			The Adams one? Nope still got it, let us know if you fancy it, was going to stick a few bits on t'ebay this week :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I do yeah but ideally would have liked a swing with it just to see if the shaft isn't too stiff. Currently playing an old titleist 909 15.5* with a voodoo stiff shaft so would hope that there wasn't too much difference.

Not sure when we'll next see each other so if you did want to shift it on evil bay to go towards your next putter/driver/iron/fw purchase   then no bother mate.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 12, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			I should be ok for an early one on the Sunday Iain but I won't know for definate until monday next week if ok. I'll post up on Monday :thup:
		
Click to expand...

No worries Dave, I'll book a tee time anyway so can get a knock if you can make it, .

I'll get a game at some point next weekend one way or another so no bother if not.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 12, 2016)

Odvan said:



			I do yeah but ideally would have liked a swing with it just to see if the shaft isn't too stiff. Currently playing an old titleist 909 15.5* with a voodoo stiff shaft so would hope that there wasn't too much difference.

Not sure when we'll next see each other so if you did want to shift it on evil bay to go towards your next putter/driver/iron/fw purchase   then no bother mate.
		
Click to expand...

I'll keep a hold of it, no rush to sell anything, I'm sort of running out of things to buy!!! :rofl:


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 12, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			No worries Dave, I'll book a tee time anyway so can get a knock if you can make it, .

I'll get a game at some point next weekend one way or another so no bother if not.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:
Hopefully you you can show me how to chop it round under Par.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 12, 2016)

I have a growing collection of 3w's too.

Perhaps we should set up a 3w bank / collective.


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 12, 2016)

Qwerty said:



			:thup:
Hopefully you you can show me how to chop it round under Par. 

Click to expand...

Under par is so 2015 

2016 is the year of me being back to chopping it round based on the times I've been out so far!! :rofl:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 12, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Under par is so 2015 

2016 is the year of me being back to chopping it round based on the times I've been out so far!! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Weren't you only a couple over the other week when we played?????


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 12, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Anyone fancy a game next weekend? 

Can host at mine after 1.30 Saturday (after a big comp so may be slow though) or on Sunday before 9.30 or after 1.30 again. Happy to get out and about for a game aswell though
		
Click to expand...

Iain, if you get a game sorted for the Sunday morning, I'd love to get in if there's room mate.


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 12, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			I have a growing collection of 3w's too.

Perhaps we should set up a 3w bank / collective.
		
Click to expand...

Any girly reg shafted ones buddy?


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 12, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Any girly reg shafted ones buddy?
		
Click to expand...

Nah. Still delusions of being a real man.

Have a Fly Z + in stock stiff which I think feels a bit whippier than most


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 12, 2016)

gregbwfc said:



			Iain, if you get a game sorted for the Sunday morning, I'd love to get in if there's room mate.
		
Click to expand...

No bother Andy, you and Dave pencilled in :thup:

Booked 9.16, be nice to get out for 18, not played a full round for ages.

Nipped out for 9 again this afternoon and came a bit closer to finding the middle of the club!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 12, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			The Adams one? Nope still got it, let us know if you fancy it, was going to stick a few bits on t'ebay this week :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm waiting for your bank details for me to pay you!!

Check the last messages I sent you, I think someone forget:ears:


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 12, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm waiting for your bank details for me to pay you!!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Sorry mate, completely forgot about that with all that's gone on the last couple of weeks

I'll fire them across to you! :rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 12, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			:rofl:

Sorry mate, completely forgot about that with all that's gone on the last couple of weeks

I'll fire them across to you! :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

It's understandable mate:thup:


----------



## Junior (Mar 12, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			No bother Andy, you and Dave pencilled in :thup:

Booked 9.16, be nice to get out for 18, not played a full round for ages.

Nipped out for 9 again this afternoon and came a bit closer to finding the middle of the club!! 

Click to expand...

How many under  ?


----------



## Junior (Mar 13, 2016)

34 points for me today at Fabulous Formby.  Hit it decent enough but couldn't buy a flipping putt all day


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 13, 2016)

Can start whittling my name on the wooden spoon please dave


----------



## Junior (Mar 13, 2016)

huds1475 said:



			Can start whittling my name on the wooden spoon please dave
		
Click to expand...

Just remember the front 9 ...... Was solid stuff. :thup: The greens were poor weren't they, but sanding and tining has to be done I guess.


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 13, 2016)

Junior said:



			Just remember the front 9 ...... Was solid stuff. :thup: The greens were poor weren't they, but sanding and tining has to be done I guess.
		
Click to expand...

Banked mate. 

Forgot about back 9 already.  Apart from the putting! Might be on eBay tonight to sort.

First time I've been on greens for a full round all year.  Our practice green has invariably been closed too! Not good for the tekkers.


----------

